# Detailing Shops



## joe_con19

Hi looking for an up to date list of detailing shops where I can stock up on some products at short notice? I'm in Dundee but would be willing to travel

Cheers


----------



## cossiecol

Saverschoice are based in Dundee mate, failing that you have plenty about, Angelwax in Glasgow spring to mind


----------



## N16k_W

You also have Chemical Guys in Glasgow and there is a fairly new place called The Detailers Box which is opposite Chemical Guys.


----------



## NatB79

The detailers box is shut now. Was down at chemical guys rexently and no sign of it open.


----------



## joe_con19

Going through to glasgow today so ill have a look. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing

joe_con19 said:


> Hi looking for an up to date list of detailing shops where I can stock up on some products at short notice? I'm in Dundee but would be willing to travel
> 
> Cheers


Yep, we are in Dundee.
You have the collect in store option on the site or you can come and buy and pay in the warehouse.
Products are not on display though like in a shop unfortunately.

We are just beside the new Asda on the Kinsgway (behind the NCR building)

Imran

:driver:


----------



## joe_con19

Is it possible to just come to the warehouse and order what i like? As theres a few things im after

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DouglasH

Wowo's in Johnstone, not far from Angelwax.


----------



## bigalc

If mods allowed, It would be an idea to get a list of shops with addresses inc post codes.
Just to make it easier to locate before making travelling arrangements.


----------



## joe_con19

bigalc said:


> If mods allowed, It would be an idea to get a list of shops with addresses inc post codes.
> Just to make it easier to locate before making travelling arrangements.


Also Interested in this:thumb:


----------



## In2detailing

joe_con19 said:


> Is it possible to just come to the warehouse and order what i like? As theres a few things im after
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.
Yep, you can come to the warehouse and order what you want. 
Got a new fancy card reader and everything :lol:

Imran


----------



## Typeroz

Infinity Wax in Edinburgh


----------



## joe_con19

Saverschoice said:


> Hi.
> Yep, you can come to the warehouse and order what you want.
> Got a new fancy card reader and everything :lol:
> 
> Imran


Perfect ill be in at some point very soon! Are there any other brands your looking to be stocking anytime soon?


----------



## In2detailing

joe_con19 said:


> Perfect ill be in at some point very soon! Are there any other brands your looking to be stocking anytime soon?


At the moment we have Bilt Hamber, TAC Systems, Chemical Guys, Bouncer's, Krystal Kleen Detail, Prima Car Care, Infinity Wax and Wheel woolies. We then have a range of machine polishers as well pads and our own range of cloths, towels, wash mitts, buckets, grit guards and foam lances. Pretty much got all bases covered I think.

We are adding the Garry Dean range shortly (approx 7-10 days for delivery hopefully).

No other plans to add any other brands at the moment as we are adding a few cloths to our range so are concentrating on them at the moment.

I have one more brand I am eager to add but the products are not quite ready yet.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## joe_con19

Ok perfect thanks. I was looking to buy some bouncers satsuma rock but you dont seem to stock that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing

joe_con19 said:


> Ok perfect thanks. I was looking to buy some bouncers satsuma rock but you dont seem to stock that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Satsuma rock is a wax supplied by DoDo Juice, not bouncers directly. As we no linger buy from Dodo Juice we only stock the products that can be bought from Bouncer's directly.

Imran


----------



## jimboc

if you're in central scotland / stirling area, there is ultimate shine autos which is located near the Audi garage. Been there for years apparently although i only found out they actually stocked products last week. Got Auto Finesse, Bilt Hamber, GTechniq as well as other stuff.


----------



## Typeroz

Just found out CarPro are now in Dalkeith.


----------



## mur10

Skidz in Falkirk stock some Angelwax products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel

In2detailing said:


> At the moment we have Bilt Hamber, TAC Systems, Chemical Guys, Bouncer's, Krystal Kleen Detail, Prima Car Care, Infinity Wax and Wheel woolies. We then have a range of machine polishers as well pads and our own range of cloths, towels, wash mitts, buckets, grit guards and foam lances. Pretty much got all bases covered I think.
> 
> We are adding the Garry Dean range shortly (approx 7-10 days for delivery hopefully).
> 
> No other plans to add any other brands at the moment as we are adding a few cloths to our range so are concentrating on them at the moment.
> 
> I have one more brand I am eager to add but the products are not quite ready yet.
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


I'm based in Dundee and am a 5 minute drive from you. Any chance you could get some Scholl products in? I use their pads and polishes on customers cars.


----------



## In2detailing

Sawel said:


> I'm based in Dundee and am a 5 minute drive from you. Any chance you could get some Scholl products in? I use their pads and polishes on customers cars.


We are looking to add Scholl products to our range within the next week or so.

Imran


----------



## Sawel

In2detailing said:


> We are looking to add Scholl products to our range within the next week or so.
> 
> Imran


Nice one!


----------



## chongo

Sawel said:


> Nice one!


Looks like S20 will be sold out:lol:


----------



## Brian1612

N16k_W said:


> You also have Chemical Guys in Glasgow and there is a fairly new place called The Detailers Box which is opposite Chemical Guys.


Avoid detailers box like the plague if it has opened back up once again. They have a history of never sending items out, not refunding people then closing down for a few months.


----------



## N16k_W

Brian1612 said:


> Avoid detailers box like the plague if it has opened back up once again. They have a history of never sending items out, not refunding people then closing down for a few months.


I never used them personally. I drove past the other day and there was a To Let sign up.


----------



## Sawel

chongo said:


> Looks like S20 will be sold out:lol:


No one else will have a chance to buy it as I'll be standing waiting for the stock to arrive.


----------



## mkv

And remember you all have your local Autosmart rep just a phone call away.. 
http://autosmart.co.uk/

just click " find local distributor", enter your post code and find your nearest rep.


----------



## Eddmeister

N16k_W said:


> I never used them personally. I drove past the other day and there was a To Let sign up.


A weird set up, they always seem to close for the winter, the unit must be dirt cheap.


----------



## N16k_W

Eddmeister said:


> A weird set up, they always seem to close for the winter, the unit must be dirt cheap.


When they first opened I thought they'd do well. Chemical Guys is in the same estate and they are almost directly opposite Gordon at defined detail so you'd think they'd get trade from people using the other companies. Perhaps the majority of people buy on line so a retail unit may not be that successful


----------



## chefy

Autosave Components South Gyle Edinburgh


----------



## Spotless Detailing

We have the full AM Details range.

Open Monday - Friday 8.30am till 5pm 
Saturday 8.30-12.30 

Phone before just to make sure

13c Inveralmond grove 
Perth 
PH1 3UG 

Thanks 

Callum


----------



## tamson

ultimateshineautos Stirling.


----------



## JJ_

Hi Guys, 

I've just opened our Mitchell and King shop in Clydebank, Glasgow. 

We also have a new sales "hotline" 01877 365 005


----------



## Dougster

Where in Clydebank?


----------



## Brian.

Bodywyse Autocare LTD stock Poorboys products in Kirkcaldy. Should be the same for Their Cupar depot too


----------



## mkv

Remember you have the Autosmart mobile shops all over Scotland.


----------



## finnie_1

Not just detailing but a general automotive shop. 
Car Gear 
30 Main St
Larbert
FK5 3AW

He stocks - Poorboys, AutoGlym, Autobrite, Chemical Guys.


----------



## AaronGTi

BMD are located in Methil, Fife. Stevie is always happy for customers to drop by and collect waxes, shampoos etc.


----------



## Derek Mc

Is there anywhere in West of Scotland holding Gtechniq stock now?


----------

